

Ask HN: Do you really never waste time? - artonge

After reading some comments on this post : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.premii.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;comments&#x2F;9549888 , about how reddit can be very time consuming, I wonder, are HN readers always working ? Do you never waste time ?
======
Esox
I waste time on Reddit during the work day or when I know I should be doing
other things. I don't necessarily consider it wasting time as I've found that
diverting my attention to something unrelated to what I'm working on from time
to time helps my mind to focus in the long run.

Reddit is easy to access and provides a steady stream of diversions that are
just a click away. I think for some this becomes too much and they need to
find a means to break the cycle of "This task I need to do is hard, I'll
Reddit instead, that's easy and rewarding".

I've had to take a break from Reddit in the past because I was becoming
disappointed in how I used my free-time. I never got further on any of my
projects or hobbies—I just browsed Reddit on my phone.

When I'm at work I try to limit my Reddit consumption to mostly text-based or
programming related subs. This way I don't endlessly fill my mind with memes,
fun pictures, comics, etc and my browsing doesn't go from beneficial-diversion
to procrastination-catalyst.

------
ljk
yup, all the time! I actually just noticed there's options on hn to prevent
you from wasting too much time on hn:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

